

HN Poll: What bug tracking software do you use? - tmpk

I am thinking of a project idea related to bug tracking software, and I am trying to get a rough sense as to what are the most popular bug tracking systems. Which of the following do you use in your job/start-up:<p>- FogBugz
- Bugzilla 
- Mantis
- Jira
- Trac
- Redmine
- Other (please provide name)<p>Also, if you could provide the rough number of users that use your particular bug tracking system installation that would be helpful.<p>Thanks!<p>PS: If someone with sufficient karma can kindly re-submit this as a proper poll, that would be great.
======
ErrantX
> PS: If someone with sufficient karma can kindly re-submit this as a proper
> poll, that would be great.

My pleasure: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=901451>

(I added a couple more options too - hope that's cool)

~~~
tmpk
Thanks! :)

